# PID frustrations



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I successfully fitted an auber pre infusion PID to my gaggia classic last week. Up and running perfectly. I have been using the brew timer but not setting any pre infusion at present. This week I've run in to problems with the brew switch on the PID (the one on the machine works normally). When I hit the brew switch on the PID it starts the timer but often doesn't start the pump or it only triggers it for a second. It seems temp related as it has been working shortly after turning the machine on but if I leave it an hour before using it doesn't seem to work. If I then turn the machine off for 5mins it's works again. I've checked all connections and visually they seem ok. I don't have a multimeter. I'm waiting advice from auber but thought I'd ask here incase anyone had a similar experience or any suggestions.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you checked the offsets and cut out temps?

It sounds like it thinks the temp is too high to function


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've not altered the offsets from the default settings. (It was one of the kits so preset for the classic). The temp is set at 102 which is again the default. The temp and steam function are working normally. Just the brew switch seems to be the problem. They've asked me to send some videos to have a look at so in currently leaving it to warm up for an hour again to see if I can replicate it. Hopefully I'll get an answer.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Well the guys at auber have been really helpful. They've suggested that it may be a faulty solder in the PID so they want it sent back for tasting but as it was an international order they said they would post the new one before receiving the other back. Already have the email saying its been shipped. Just gotta find the time tomorrow to remove the other and send it back. Bit of a pain but great service from auber.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Good to hear about the service, I am receiving similar from amazon (sending out new classic before I have sent faulty back), always nice to be trusted as a customer.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

All sorted. New one received and seems to be working. Very pleased.


----------

